# DS #4340: Hikari no 4 Senshi: Final Fantasy Gaiden (Japan)



## Chanser (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5564^^


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 28, 2009)

cool, now let the patching and translation requests commence


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 28, 2009)

A patch was already released on DS Scene so all the "noobs" can go grab the patch and leave this server alone from the refreshing rapeage! :/ So you heard me... Noobs go to DS Scene and get your lovely patch, I for one am NOT telling you where to get this rom, true i do have it, but if i did, its against the rules and toni plutonij or another temp mod will get on my case... so DONT ASK for my sake..

that is all... have a good day...

EDIT- I'd also like to interpret an idea... If guests are browsing implement a feature that forces them to sign up and if they dont well they dont get to see the thread... cause its the guests that usually rape the servers, and some members... but heh, i told them already, "Go to DS SCENE and get the patch there on the official release thread" - Tatty bye


----------



## Isabelyes (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW it's realeased already?

I thought it would be somewhere in 2010 or something...
Well, anyway, I'm gonna download and try this tomorrow.

*Wants it to be playable in Japanese*


----------



## DS1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> A patch was already released on DS Scene so all the "noobs" can go grab the patch and leave this server alone from the refreshing rapeage! :/ So you heard me... Noobs go to DS Scene and get your lovely patch, I for one am NOT telling you where to get this rom, true i do have it, but if i did, its against the rules and toni plutonij or another temp mod will get on my case... so DONT ASK for my sake..
> 
> that is all... have a good day...
> 
> EDIT- I'd also like to interpret an idea... If guests are browsing implement a feature that forces them to sign up and if they dont well they dont get to see the thread... cause its the guests that usually rape the servers, and some members... but heh, i told them already, "Go to DS SCENE and get the patch there on the official release thread" - Tatty bye



That's a pretty good idea, in fact, you should have something that redirects them to DS Scene if they try to sign up for this site.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is the AP patch for this game from Rudolph

Original Post is from DS Scene

/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///

How to play "Hikari no 4 Senshi" on your DSTT and R4

1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive.

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note:
This path is not only for  Hikari no 4 Senshi.  Hikari no 4 Senshi is one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

Credit to Rudolph.

*Patch Link* http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IRBIRIKM


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't wait to play this.  Senshi Muyo was one of my favorite anime series!


----------



## CharAznable (Oct 28, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> I can't wait to play this.  Senshi Muyo was one of my favorite anime series!



Umm...I don't think that's quite what it is...


----------



## megawalk (Oct 28, 2009)

what does that have to do with Hikari no 4 Senshi. also known as
Four Warriors of Light ?
anyways since i am the FF Geek here owning all the ds games (Except chocobo tales since its another kind of game)
i want to get this one as soon as possible
and therefor cant wait for a euro release


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 28, 2009)

People who are interested in my idea...
What i meant was
- If a guest attempts to browse a scene release, it should pop up with the sign up window saying
"You must be logged in to view this thread" - Cause if you ask me... There are the times when i wonder why guests even exist... i tell you why... cause they're too damn lazy to sign up, and it only takes a few minutes. Jeeez.

But yeah thats my idea... if the moderators are interested they could look into this and this MIGHT also reduce the amount of server rapeage if a game is released, i mean come on the HG/SS rapeage was the worst i'd ever seen... but the temp kept us entertained with its funny messages.

"Is there a fix for GBATEMP?" - "Stop pressing F5" - "The server could not be started due to pokemon noob rape... please reboot the server and try again later" - "Stop raping the servers with your F5 key"

But yeah please take this into account cause this could reduce the amount of rape we get.
Ive said my piece...

ONTOPIC- This game is great, nice nostalgic feeling with the colours, kinda reminds me of Animal Crossing with the colours and map movements. Hope it gets localized... Now all i need is "Legend of Kay". But it will come with good time


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw a funny message here where the servers were down. Oddly enough around the time of the HG/SS release. It said 'Does anyone know any good hamster breeders? The one in our server is deaded.'

I'll not be playing this for a while. I've already got Nostalgia to keep my occupied, amongst other things. And I only know enough Japanese to flirt with the Japanese girl at my local Game store, which rarely helps when it comes to playing Japanese games that require a lot of reading. Thanks for the patch link though, nice to know I can play it if I choose to.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 28, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I saw a funny message here where the servers were down. Oddly enough around the time of the HG/SS release. It said 'Does anyone know any good hamster breeders? The one in our server is deaded.'
> 
> I'll not be playing this for a while. I've already got Nostalgia to keep my occupied, amongst other things. And I only know enough Japanese to flirt with the Japanese girl at my local Game store, which rarely helps when it comes to playing Japanese games that require a lot of reading. Thanks for the patch link though, nice to know I can play it if I choose to.



I remember that one XDDDD
And one time they showed a massive facepalm XDDD i lol'd so hard..
DAMN NOOBS, CURSE YOU AND YOUR ENTIRE FAMILIES!


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 28, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I saw a funny message here where the servers were down. Oddly enough around the time of the HG/SS release. It said 'Does anyone know any good hamster breeders? The one in our server is deaded.'
> 
> I'll not be playing this for a while. I've already got Nostalgia to keep my occupied, amongst other things. And I only know enough Japanese to flirt with the Japanese girl at my local Game store, which rarely helps when it comes to playing Japanese games that require a lot of reading. Thanks for the patch link though, nice to know I can play it if I choose to.



WARNING THIS POST IS SERIOUSLY OFF TOPIC
Could you please teach me?
Flirting in Japanese is obviously impressive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PM please


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 28, 2009)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is very off topic.... XD
Keep all posts relevant to the game mainly...


----------



## dsrules (Oct 28, 2009)

stupid question, but how do you Save in the game?


----------



## zeromac (Oct 28, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> People who are interested in my idea...
> What i meant was
> - If a guest attempts to browse a scene release, it should pop up with the sign up window saying
> "You must be logged in to view this thread" - Cause if you ask me... There are the times when i wonder why guests even exist... i tell you why... cause they're too damn lazy to sign up, and it only takes a few minutes. Jeeez.
> ...



yea the message thing was funny and let me tell you something about it, we were all talking about it on IRC, Fast even put up some of our comments on the front page that were funny xD

I remember coming up with the "If there was a fix for pokemon, F5 isn't it" lol


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 28, 2009)

wonderful game really looking forward to the english but can wait... it might turn out like an undeserving hype of KH though KH was still good


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 28, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one i laughed hard at XDDDDD Damn those noobs, it was good fun XDDDDD


----------



## kyogo (Oct 28, 2009)

To save your gameplay in Hikari no 4 Senshi - Final Fantasy Gaiden, talk to the man in brown suit also wearing a brown tall hat. The first line, he'll ask you if you want to save your progress with a "yes" or "no" choice. Then the second line, he'll ask you if you want to continue playing the game with a "yes" or "no" option. You can find the man in brown suit in towns, dungeons and castles. He's always with an orange fox beside him. So he's easy to spot.


----------



## shado blackstar (Oct 29, 2009)

Wasn't this going to be an action game? What happened to that?


----------



## dsrules (Oct 29, 2009)

@kyogo, thanks for the info


----------



## entrydenied01 (Oct 29, 2009)

shado blackstar said:
			
		

> Wasn't this going to be an action game? What happened to that?



Nope it was never said to be an action game. Maybe you are thinking of some other game. Since SE has like 1 or 2 new games per month.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 29, 2009)

i think he was thinking of dragon quest IX


----------



## ryuujin2788 (Oct 29, 2009)

Is the release info wrong about the size? Everything I've seen points to 64mb...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 29, 2009)

yup , mine is also 64mb untrimmed.

By the way, did anyone had that 7th dragon vibe when looking at the characters and menu?


----------



## ryuujin2788 (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh, so it's suppose to be 64mb?


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> People who are interested in my idea...
> What i meant was
> - If a guest attempts to browse a scene release, it should pop up with the sign up window saying
> "You must be logged in to view this thread" - Cause if you ask me... There are the times when i wonder why guests even exist... i tell you why... cause they're too damn lazy to sign up, and it only takes a few minutes. Jeeez.
> ...








 Lol, that's a cool idea, but won't there be a massive increase in the number of noobs with 0 post count? The guests could just join and get what they want, then leave.


----------



## Taik (Oct 29, 2009)

The game is nice but I really can't understand anything lol
I'll wait for a mini translation or something -__-


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 29, 2009)

ryuujin2788 said:
			
		

> Oh, so it's suppose to be 64mb?



ya, its supposed to be, unless you trimmed the rom.


----------



## ryuujin2788 (Oct 29, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ryuujin2788 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I thought I just couldn't find the real one. Time to play!

(Anyone have any translation requests? I could probably translate at least the menus real quick. But no, I won't sit there and transcribe the dialogue. That's WAY to much work)


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 29, 2009)

not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just gona wing the game just like every other games that i played 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with luck on my side, i will clear as many games as i could


----------



## shito (Oct 29, 2009)

played for a while, the ap (no, not ani-piracy XD) realy makes battles easy (it sucks when you run out of ethers on a boss fight), loved graphic style too!


----------



## Taik (Oct 29, 2009)

ryuujin2788 said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would LOVE to see a menu translation =D


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 29, 2009)

Square Enix? Ouuuhh, that's never a good sign in anti-piracy-protections.. °.°


----------



## Taik (Oct 29, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Square Enix? Ouuuhh, that's never a good sign in anti-piracy-protections.. °.°




It's already fixed lol


----------



## bindouga (Oct 31, 2009)

well, talking about anti-piracy, i've got 2 or 3 times a black screen, while going from a map to another, it begun after i got to the city with a tower in the middle(probably because of the gameplay time)... anyone else with this problem? btw, im using R4 with YSmenu...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 31, 2009)

edit: crap, wrong place


----------



## Wankare (Nov 3, 2009)

Im stuck , i am where Aire ended up being a cat ... 
how do i become a human again? 
please somebody help!


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I am one chapter after you. After Aire becomes a cat, you will need to go WEST to a mountain with a patch of forest near it. You will enter a small cave, there you will be attacked and killed by a bear (THAT DOES 7472 DAMAGE! OVERKILL!!). The firefly/fairy thing will resurect you and then die? The crystal talks to you again and you will get some more classes as well. Now continue making your way out of the remainder of the cave. You will find yourself in the deasert area from the chapter before. Remember how the last chapter ended? At night, a white cat talked to you. YOU ARE PLAYING AS THAT WHITE CAT.
Go back to the deasert town at night and talk to the Warrior of Light that is standing outside of the Inn. He says something about the soldier girl missing and you both set off to find her. You must then go to the cave to the north which was at first endless. The endless spell is gone from the cave and you can continue.

Now in the new area that is full of forests, head for the great tree. The boy will be turned to stone and Aire is left alone there again.

NOW THIS IS WHERE I AM STUCK:
The next chapter...
*For now on, I am naming the characters as follows; Main Boy; DJ, Soldier Girl; Tina, Blonde Girl; Aira, the other guy; Kyril as named after my party.

You have control of Kyril, as you leave the house you start in, a cat approches you and follows you.
You  then go to the world map and talk(?) to the cat again. The cat will join you? It does not battle. Now head to the city in the north that has that big-arse tower. You will need to go to the northeastern end of that city. Inside the house with the strange man with candles everywere. Talk to the strange man and he will demand 10,000 Gold for his services. After you pay the man the money, you will leave the house and the cat will stop following you.
Now you need to talk to Tina, whom is near the weapon shop of the city. After Tina has joined you, leave town. Wait a few day-night cycles and then head back into the city...and MONSTERS ARE ATTACKING THE CITY!!
*If you do not go back into the city, or the city is not under attack, then a good indicator of the event at the city happening is  Prof Layton and Yiffy Fox as I call them, will vanish! Don't freak, it is not AP, just a sign to head back to the tower city.

Head to the weapon shop and go to the left door, fight the monster there...THAT IS A BOSS!
Kill the boss monster and the crystal will talk to you again and give you two more classes Scholar and something else, Monk I think,  now you...uh...well...this is where I got stuck.

I have gone back to the water city, the Belly of the Whale, and the Tower City. I have also gone into the Pirate's hideout and explored all there is to be explored in the cave between the Water City and the Tower City. WHERE DO I GO NOWS!? The tower EAST of the Tower City has a Gold Lock and I don't know where I get the key, and the Tower in the Tower City, there is some arsehole blocking access to more of the tower!

I have been searching the map for answers. I am going to change classes of one character and talk to everybody in town again (sometimes the game devs can be gay like that).


----------



## Wankare (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks so much!


----------



## Wankare (Nov 4, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I am one chapter after you. After Aire becomes a cat, you will need to go WEST to a mountain with a patch of forest near it. You will enter a small cave, there you will be attacked and killed by a bear (THAT DOES 7472 DAMAGE! OVERKILL!!). The firefly/fairy thing will resurect you and then die? The crystal talks to you again and you will get some more classes as well. Now continue making your way out of the remainder of the cave. You will find yourself in the deasert area from the chapter before. Remember how the last chapter ended? At night, a white cat talked to you. YOU ARE PLAYING AS THAT WHITE CAT.
> Go back to the deasert town at night and talk to the Warrior of Light that is standing outside of the Inn. He says something about the soldier girl missing and you both set off to find her. You must then go to the cave to the north which was at first endless. The endless spell is gone from the cave and you can continue.
> 
> Now in the new area that is full of forests, head for the great tree. The boy will be turned to stone and Aire is left alone there again.
> ...




Look now you've gotta go with YUNITA to the INN in Urupesu (the tower city) and pay a night , when you do so she will keep sleeping and you'll be free to go in a ship near the beach outside of the Tower City , then go north to the sea  , there you will end that chapter , in the new chapter you play with Aire again as a cat , that's where i am now... kay! , hopw i helped!


----------



## sagaki (Nov 30, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question but is there a patch for no$gba?


----------

